# Running Lights



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

This a question for all our American Friends as I see this all the time on your trailers at night in the campgrounds. There is a little adapter/switch I see put into the end of the power cord which turns on all your running lights while you are camping. I asked few people who owned the trailers and they tell it came with the trailer. I have gone into several RV stores describing this and they have no idea what I am talking about, is it something you have made yourself or what store did you buy it from perhaps I can get one mailed to me.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I just saw this also for the first time, I also wonder how it is done, and also why???

The lights I saw were all blinking on a seasonal camper.

Seems like a good way to burn up your running light bulbs faster.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I saw someone up here in Canada with the same thing. All running lights on at night.

We went the cheap route to light things up and bought a set of really tacky/campy patio lanterns.

They look great at night and brighten up the camp site.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have heard that some people use this to help others find their campsite at night. Other than that, why?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

Another solution is..

Tiki torches. I just saw them on sale at Loblaws for $1.98. Alot better than burning out your running lights.

I saw a camper with about 10 of the tiki torches.... It actually looked quite inviting.









Thor

PS: I glad that replacing the fuse solved your light issue.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's how to do it.

RV Basics


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Now you've done it. Since you have shown how to do it, I am going to have go buy one and try it out.

Not that I want to actually use it, but now I need to see if it really will work.


----------



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

I saw the jump wire posting used to put on the trailer lights. The quick and simple way to get your lights on at any time is to take a 15/20 amp fuse (depends on size of trailer) and place it in the same location as specified on the trailer wiring connection. The fuse fits in nicely. Don't be concerned about putting in the wrong 2 connections as nothing will get damaged if you make a mistake. Voila, your trailer will be lite like a xmas tree and cost you about 15cents. I do it all the time.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks, I tried the fuse trick and it worked great. I have shown six couples the same check over the last couple of camping trips out.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

RCCL,

On George's post he said to place the fuse "in the same location as specified on the trailer wiring connection." Where exactly are we talking about? Is it on the cord coming from the trailer or somewhere in the electrical panel inside the trailer?

Thanks,

Greg


----------

